# Coolant Inlet Exploded - Coolant Everywhere - How Do I Clean Engine Bay?



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

The coolant inlet hose shot off and coolant went _everywhere._

How should I go about cleaning the coolant off and out of the engine/bay without damaging anything?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Drive around a bit and then take a light flow hose to it (avoiding the filter, battery, fusebox, etc.) or leave it w/ the hood open to dry out.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Make sure its not broken also. I though mine was just off but found out it was actually broken.

Just rinse the engine off with a garden hose. This way it be very diluted and you may want to spray a soap and water cleaner just to diluted it more.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

Im at work so I can leave it to dry in the sun till about 6pm tonight. Should be plenty of time to dry. 

You think that should be good enough?

I'm gonna soak up the little puddles with a rag. 

I just want to see if there is anything specific I should wipe down or make sure is dry that coolant wouldn't react well with.


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am ordering a new hose today - will be replacing it as soon as it comes in. 

Gonna hold it down a but more with zip ties until then.


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

Antifreeze does not evaporate, only the water contained in it. Wash it off with a garden hose, Everything under the hood is pretty much protected from water out of a garden hose. After spraying it off, drive it around the block, then park with the hood open facing into the sun.

James


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

From your picture it looks like your missing the pin to hold it down. Did you have work done on the car recently?

The fluid won't hurt anything. Just might collect dirt if you don't clean if off. Just remember animals like to lick it so you need to dilute it as much as possible and maybe add a little soap like dawn.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Spray the affected parts bay down with some sort of de greaser (purple power, simple green, spray nine) and let it sit for about 60 to 90 sec and hose off with a graden hose. Can not stress this part enough tho DO IT WITH A COLD ENGINE! please do not spray cold water on a hot engine as it may cause the metal crack and you will have a bigger problem. Not saying you or anyone on here would just seen it enough to say it lol. Ive always cleaned engine bays just like i said with a de greaser and hose and gotten great results. Avoid the fuse box and battery (best to put a plastic grocery bag over top of it before spraying) but everything else should be good to go. After if you have an air conmpressor use it to blow the residual water off. If not leave the hood open and run the engine for a little bit to help it all evaporate off. Let us know what happens!


----------

